# Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

That maybe true for some cheap off brand ones but I would expect any
reputable UPS to deliver its full load for at least the run time offered
by the batteries it originally contained. There is often a momentary
overload rating and I would agree that you should not use it at that
load for very long. I have one UPS with an external battery port that
allows me to supply additional battery backup and if it were to fail to
run with the rated load for as long as my batteries can supply it I will
be most disappointed. I have however never tested this mode of
operation.

On the other hand basic mobile inverters are quite cheap these days so
the effort of cannibalizing an old UPS may not be worth the effort.

Lawrence

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Josh Wyatt
Sent: Tuesday, March 10, 2009 1:37 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?



> enganear wrote:
> > I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there any
> reason
> > not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette lighter plug and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

Here's what I did to run an electric chainsaw from my pack:
http://amp-phibian.blogspot.com/2008/12/new-mod-portable-120-volt-power-supply.html
UPS mod 



> enganear wrote:
> >
> > I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there any
> > reason not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette lighter plug and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> enganear <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there any re=
> ason
> > not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette lighter plug and use t=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

Doesn't that negate their purpose of supplying power when AC power fails? 
The units I've used all turn on without AC power, unless the batteries are
dead.




> Mark Farver-3 wrote:
> >
> >
> > A lot of UPS's will not turn on unless AC voltage is present on their
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

> A lot of UPS's will not turn on unless AC voltage is present on their
> input plug.

What happens when the power goes out? Isn't that when a UPS is suppose 
to turn on?

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

Hi, I converted one 450 Watt ups to inverter 10 years ago, I use it during 
outages after hurricanes for lighting, and a generator for two each two hour 
sessions to maintain refrigerator and freezer and charge up the marine deep 
discharge for the ups. I put a fan in the case with a pattern of 1/4 in. holes 
drilled in the side for cooling because the heat sink was inside the case, 
works great! Hardest part was finding a 12 volt unit, most older ones were 24, 
32, or 48 Volt. Dennis, (the Director) with EVtrainingCenter




> enganear wrote:
> >
> > I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there any
> > reason not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette lighter plug and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> Mark Farver wrote:
> enganear <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there
> >> any reason not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> AMPhibian wrote:
> > Doesn't that negate their purpose of supplying power when AC power fails?
> > The units I've used all turn on without AC power, unless the batteries are
> > dead.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

Since a cheap inverter is only about $25 for a 400 watt one, it seems like
more trouble than it's worth to try to make the UPS into a cheap inverter.
To me at least. A better inverter will cost more -- of all the cheap
consumer ones, the Xantrex XP series seem to be quite a bit better than some
other brands, which will rapidly die if actually run at rated power, or with
very inductive loads like motors.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Mark Farver wrote:
> > enganear <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Doesn't that negate their purpose of supplying power when AC power fails?
> 
> Not really, when the UPS is on and AC power fails it transfers to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

The APC 2200 I used works fine not being hooked up to AC power.


Mark Farver-3 wrote:
> 
>


> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Doesn't that negate their purpose of supplying power when AC power fails?
> >
> > Not really, when the UPS is on and AC power fails it transfers to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> enganear wrote:
> > I have a number of small UPS units with bad batteries. Is there any reason
> > not to replace the battery with a corded cigarette lighter plug and use the
> > unit as a mobile inverter? I will remove the irritating beeper...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> AMPhibian wrote:
> > The APC 2200 I used works fine not being hooked up to AC power.
> 
> The APC BackUPS450 and BackUPS600 I have do not. Neither does the SL
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

I got the APC 2200 used with no batteries and I never plugged it in, just
hooked it up to my 48 volt traction pack. I may have had to hold the power
button for a few seconds or press it more than once but it worked fine.




> rodhower wrote:
> >
> >
> > I have an APC 2000 snagged from company surplus. It has an external 48Vdc
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> Mark Farver-3 wrote:
> >
> > A lot of UPS's will not turn on unless AC voltage is present on their
> > input plug.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

I think all that needs to be done is to press and hold the power button as
Cor and I have mentioned. Did you try that?



> enganear wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > I think all that needs to be done is to press and hold the power button as
> > Cor and I have mentioned. Did you try that?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

David Nelson wrote:
>


> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I think all that needs to be done is to press and hold the power button as
> >> Cor and I have mentioned. Did you try that?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

I'm not too sure this thread is actually on topic -- I haven't seen anything 
related to EVs in it. Maybe I missed something.

However a small inverter and x number of wall warts can be a useful and 
simple, if a bit crude and inefficient, method for isolating various 12 volt 
devices in an EV. However, multiple small, low power DCC converters would 
almost certainly be more efficient -- and definitely more elegant.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

We are discussing using computer back up power supplies to get 120 volt AC
power from the traction pack. It's a nice way to get portable AC power and
can provide backup power for the home in the event of a power outage.



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> > I'm not too sure this thread is actually on topic -- I haven't seen
> > anything
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> enganear wrote:
> > I have (6) APC 650 Watt UPS units and it turns out they will not
> > start from the battery alone...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*

I have my answer. The 650 Watt APC ups units I was interested in using will
not start on battery unless you turn on the switch and then SILENCE THE
ALARM. Then it works like a charm.
Thanks for all of the responses.
Stephen Chapman





> AMPhibian wrote:
> >
> > We are discussing using computer back up power supplies to get 120 volt AC
> > power from the traction pack. It's a nice way to get portable AC power
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] UPS as inverter?*



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> The extra size and weight is there to give it high peak power
> >> handling capability, to start motors and other difficult loads.
> 
> ...


----------

